# Ingi Baupläne



## Manniac (5. August 2008)

Hallo kennt ihr gute und sinnvolle Baupläne für Ingi 375 die man sich farmen oder ähnliches kann? ( RUf oder so )?


----------



## Lisutari (5. August 2008)

Nur den Feldreperaturbot 110G für den bin ich extra Ingi geworden, jetzt kann ich neben heilen auch noch Rüstung reppen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manniac (5. August 2008)

Habe ich schon^^, noch mehr?


----------



## youngceaser (5. August 2008)

nicht das ich wüsste be ider zg fraktion gibt es auch so brlllen aber die sind halt noch auf 60er stand


----------



## Sepultur (5. August 2008)

in kara droppt beim 1. boss nen bauplan für nen zielfernrohr, dass dir +28 critchance gibt!
damit kannste ganz gut geld verdienen, wenne die teile im ah verkaufst!
(auf blackrock sind die bei ca. 400g)

weitere fallen mir zur zeit nicht ein


----------



## Lisutari (5. August 2008)

Man hat echt das Gefühl das Blizzard den Ingenaur vernachläsigt.


----------



## Foxwolf (5. August 2008)

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=4408  braucht jeder GUTE ingi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uranius (5. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Man hat echt das Gefühl das Blizzard den Ingenaur vernachläsigt.



Ähm, bitte was?
Ihr habt eure Brillen ab Level 62. Und zwar für alles und jeden.
Ob nu Mage, Pala oder Krieger.

Frag ma Schmiede was die tolles können. -.-


----------



## Ohrensammler (5. August 2008)

Chaosprognosebrille
(gibts auch mit werten für  für Caster oder Def Tanks)
(Rezept droppt in Sunwell 25er)

Gyrobalancierter Khoriumzerstörer
(Das gibt es z.B. beim Ingenieurslehrer in Thrallmar (375))

Steuerung für eine turbogetriebene Flugmaschine
(Horde: Schattenmondtal Ort:Schattenmond 29,28 Jonathan Garrett)


----------



## LarroXX (5. August 2008)

@ Uranuis  /sign
außerdem gibts das addon atlas loot enhanced dass dir die dropps aller bosse und auch ruf belohnungen anzeigt. lad dir das runter dann ahste die antwort zum thread.


----------



## Foxwolf (5. August 2008)

die 70er brillen sind echt imba, sin glaub ich sogar auf der qualität von t4


----------



## gunny (5. August 2008)

das plus 12dmg zielfernrohr ausm nethersturm


----------



## morgana22 (5. August 2008)

Foxwolf schrieb:


> die 70er brillen sind echt imba, sin glaub ich sogar auf der qualität von t4



besser brauchst dir nur den item-level anzuschauen....t4 höchstens im set
sunwellteile sind super imba


----------



## Fusilier (5. August 2008)

Die 70er Brillen sind sogar noch besser als T4 wenn man den Setbonus nicht mitrechnet. Die Verbesserungen aus Sunwell mal gar nicht beachtet.

Davon abgesehen ist der Ingi wirklich ziemlich vernachlässigt. Was kann ich denn bitte sinnvolles bauen ausser der Brille? Und was davon kann ich verkaufen?
Zielfernrohr und Khoriumzerstörer. Hab ich als HM auch nix von. 
Der Repbot? In oder vor fast jeder 70er Raidini gibt es ne Möglichkeit zu reppen.
Das Flugmount? Nett aber auf dauer kriegt man echt nen Hörsturz.
Bomben? Vergiss es. Die enizig gute Bombe gab es auf lvl 60 und das war die Arkane, mit der man dem Gegner Mana abzieht. Dafür brauchte man Arkanitbarren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hey - da sind ja noch die Trankeinspritzungen. Sind zwar nicht besser als die Tränke selber, sparen aber immerhin mal Taschenplatz.

Wirklich sinnvoll ist die Zephyriumladung, solange man keinen Schurken in der Nähe hat.


----------



## Lisutari (5. August 2008)

Uranius schrieb:


> Ähm, bitte was?
> Ihr habt eure Brillen ab Level 62. Und zwar für alles und jeden.
> Ob nu Mage, Pala oder Krieger.
> 
> Frag ma Schmiede was die tolles können. -.-


Mit den Brillen kann ich nur wenig anfangen hab schon sehr früh was besseres für Kopf bekommen und Sunwell komm ich noch nicht rein für die beseren Brillen


----------



## Squidwârd (5. August 2008)

Und was kann der Schmied? Bop Waffen oder Bop Rüstung. Paar Ruten für verzauberer und den roten gürtel der schlacht. mir fällt sonst nix sinnvolles mehr ein. und die ingis heulen rum...


----------



## Flavastulta (5. August 2008)

Naja, Ingi ist eher ein Farmberuf... Urwasser, Urluft, Urmana und Urschatten kann man damit einfach so aus der Luft saugen, was der Schmied nicht kann. Dafür hat der Schmied halt ein paar (BoP)-Rezepte mehr...

Weiß eigentlich schon jemand, ob man als Ingi auch im kalten Norden was aus der Luft saugen kann? Das und die Imbär-Brille, die selbst als Nicht-Sunwell-Version verdammt lange den Kopf eines Magiers schmücken kann, sind eh die einzigen, wirklich praktischen Gründe, Ingi zu werden. Klar, man kann Repbots aufstellen, die genau das können, was man, wie schon gesagt, vor oder in fast jeder großen Ini tun kann. Man kann alle 30 Minuten VIELLEICHT jemanden rezzen. Man kann sich ein klappriges Fluggefährt bauen. Das Fernrohr interessiert auch höchstens 2 oder 3 von 10 Klassen und ist nichtmal BoP. Ok, die Trankeinspritzungen sind praktisch, aber man kann auch ohne leben.

Also, bis auf die Brille und den Partikelextraktor zum Wolken farmen ist der Ingi mehr oder weniger ein Funberuf... mal gucken, wie sich das mit WotLK entwickelt.


----------



## Dunham (5. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Man hat echt das Gefühl das Blizzard den Ingenaur vernachläsigt.


ned nur vernachlässigen sondern nerfen!!!
warum haben die bitteschön die ingistiefel in der arena generfed? verzauberer haben auch noch ihre 24 spell oder 40 addheal, die krieger können mich immernoch im dauerstun halten, die juwes haben immernoch ihre imba trinkets und special sockel (es werden ja immer mehr).
auch lederer und alchis könnn ihre sachen tragen (der neue alchistein ist durchaus ganz gut)
ja sogar die angler können angeln tragen aber wir?... unsere stiefel muss man ja nerfen!!!


----------



## oliilo (5. August 2008)

Dunham schrieb:


> ned nur vernachlässigen sondern nerfen!!!
> warum haben die bitteschön die ingistiefel in der arena generfed? verzauberer haben auch noch ihre 24 spell oder 40 addheal, die krieger können mich immernoch im dauerstun halten, die juwes haben immernoch ihre imba trinkets und special sockel (es werden ja immer mehr).
> auch lederer und alchis könnn ihre sachen tragen (der neue alchistein ist durchaus ganz gut)
> ja sogar die angler können angeln tragen aber wir?... unsere stiefel muss man ja nerfen!!!



JAA !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gebt uns mit woltk wieder n ding zum wolken framen neue bessere brillen und forallem lustige geräte die man in der arena einsetzen kan (ich mein wen man bomben nicht einsetzen kan ok  aber dinge die man extra anziehen muss ...)


das mit kriger dauerstun kapier ichnit ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunham (5. August 2008)

oliilo schrieb:


> JAA !!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ancharch... bum kolbenstun...bum donnerproc (den hammer vom schmied)...bumm kolbenstun...bum ancharge...bum donnerproc....usw.


----------



## noizycat (5. August 2008)

Das beste Ingiitem ist das Wolkenaufsaugteil ... 

Dazu nice sind Einspritzungen, Brillen, Repbot, Fernrohr, Geschossmaschinen. Und der Roflcopter natürlich. ^^


----------



## Shaguar93 (5. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Man hat echt das Gefühl das Blizzard den Ingenaur vernachläsigt.


No Way finde ich....Ingi is schon i-wie OP
Wenn man viel Luck hat und die Sachen richtig einsetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zieh dir mal die Rocketboots rein =O


----------



## oliilo (5. August 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> No Way finde ich....Ingi is schon i-wie OP
> Wenn man viel Luck hat und die Sachen richtig einsetzt
> 
> 
> ...


 lol die boots sind usleessssss die benutzt man nicht im raid und pvp gehen sie nicht .......


----------



## Kawock (14. August 2008)

Aber fakt ist, das wir Ingis trotz FM und Brillen benachteiligt sind. 
Alle die keine Ingis sind, und hier rumheulen wegen der Brille, skillt erstmal Ingi 375. Und für die Mühe lohnen sich auch die Brillen eigentlich nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agrimor (18. August 2008)

Wenns nur ums verkaufen geht, laufen die Sprengladungen gut und z.B. der ruhige mechanische Yeti (=Haustier). Den sieht man nicht so oft und darum geht er für recht gutes Gold im AH weg. Casterklassen sind auch immer ganz wild auf die Manatrankeinspritzung.


----------



## ach was solls. (20. August 2008)

Also das Ingikunst OP ist glaub ich eher nicht. Das ist ein Funjob und der ist auch nur gering zum G farmen da. Für das "gute" farmen is halt die Brille und Bergbau da. Ich hoffe mit dem 2. Addon kommen neue Sachen raus. Keine Bomben, kein Schnick Schnak sondern was richtig neues. Was es halt noch nicht gib aber was auch halt ziemlich nützlich sein wird.


----------



## Elrigh (20. August 2008)

Der Ingiberuf ist auch nützlich im PVP - zwar ist das recht teuer, aber ich habe schon Schurken und Krieger erlebt, die gerne mal eine Bombe werfen oder was anderes einsetzen, wenns brenzlig wird.

Einer unserer MTs ist Ingi und er benutzt die Bomben auch gerne zum pullen, wenn er mehrere Mobs tanken muss. Zusammen mit dem Donnerknall erzeugt er damit effektiv mehr Wut. Außerdem stellt er die Heiltrankeinspritzungen her, die wie oben erwähnt, extrem beliebt sind.

Was bei uns auf dem Server gut geht sind auch die Zielfernrohre und die Automaten für Adamantitpfeile oder Patronen. Rauchsignale sind momentan sehr beliebt in Raidgruppen, um Positionen zu markieren.

Gelegentlich macht man ein gutes Geschäft mit dem Gyrobalancierten Khoriumzerstörer, sofern man die Mats selber farmen kann.


----------

